# Spray painting during winter.



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i recently moved to to Mass.
what kind of tips can you give me for spray painting in the winter.
the garage is cold but i have a basement.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

JG,

The basement would clearly be your best bet. But you should really use a spray booth to vent the explosive and toxic fumes, which (acrylics as well as oil-based) paints release when you spray. You wouldn't want to launch your house over the Atlantic when the furnace kicked on, or develop lung problems which could prevent you from building more models!

This outfit makes the best spray booths I've ever seen: http://www.pacepaintbooths.com/pace/. The safety factor they will provide will be well worth their initial cost. One of these would make a great stocking stuffer... :dude:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Spray outside, weather permitting, and then bring the model inside. If you have indoor heating in your basement, put the wet painted model under one of the heat outlets.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Not in New England, you don't! Don't spray outside during the winter. The paint will freeze and crack. You know those paintings with the cracks in the paint? Yeah, it's like that. During warm days in the winter, it's bound to be too humid to paint.

Inside where it's warm.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

i live in cleveland ohio and it gets cold i can double what mark said


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern said:


> One of these would make a great stocking stuffer... :dude:


That's a really big sock! :freak:

~RK~


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Spray cans dont work well below something like 70 degrees F... it usually says so on the can.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Set the spray can in a pan of warm water before you spray.


----------

